
"Become An iOS Developer In 8 Weeks": The Truth About Hack Schools - aston
http://www.fastcompany.com/3023456/become-an-ios-developer-in-8-weeks-the-truth-about-hack-schools?
======
mgingras
These courses seem like a good way to expand one's experience however I don't
think they should be used as a substitute for a formal education. Also with
all the free/cheap resources available I don't understand how you can justify
spending 8,000 - 20,000 dollars on this. There is no way you can expect to
replace a four year degree with an 8-12 week crash course regardless of the
length of the days.

------
wbronitsky
What about App Academy? I feel like this article does not address the business
model of investing in the students until they get a job.
[http://www.appacademy.io](http://www.appacademy.io)

~~~
malloreon
I did App Academy in the summer of 2012, and learned iOS from them, in fact. I
used all my vacation from my employer to take the class, and when it was done
I successfully interviewed with our mobile team. I've been there ever since.

------
ondiekijunior
in my opinion, hack schools are a complete waste of money. For $ 10k you are
over paying. Personally as an Economics major I started with codeacademy a few
months ago, git the basics and then started a project. between stack overflow,
a dozen other forums and github I am learning quite a lot, and with results.
Part of software engineering is quality if products not background
academically and am sure with one more year I could be a more than passable
apprentice in this

~~~
icegreentea
_shrug_ depending on exactly how the instructional hours work out, ~10k for
8-12 weeks is actually more or less on par with standard engineering tuition.
For example, I pay ~7k for 13 weeks of actual instruction (exams don't count I
feel...) at ~25 formal instructional hours from professors/TAs per week. I
mean, there's lots of opportunities for informal instructional hours to get
your value for your money, but honestly, like ~80% of students don't take
advantage of that anyways.

